# need some alum fascia bent/installed



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I've got a job and need aprox 25ft of fascia bent and installed asap.
Itsin navarre by the elem school off joybrook
Looking to have done by Tuesday at the very latest. Send me a pm. If you wanna look at it and shoot me a price


----------

